# Carnival rides at night



## AK47J (Aug 14, 2014)

Went to the county fair. Tried my best at getting some long exposure shots of the rides. They turned out ok.
Edit: Gear used = Sony A6000 and Minolta Rokkor-X 28mm f/2.8 for all except the "no motion" shot.
































And I tried to stop the motion in very low light


----------



## julianliu (Aug 15, 2014)

Great work! 3, 4,5 are my fav!


----------



## hamlet (Aug 15, 2014)

That is great! In two weeks we also have a local fair coming.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 15, 2014)

Great set! 2, 5, 6, & 7 are my favorites.


----------



## mmaria (Aug 15, 2014)

niceee


----------



## waday (Aug 15, 2014)

3, 4, 5, and 8!

very nice shots!


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 15, 2014)

Whoah! 5 is sick!


----------



## CameraClicker (Aug 15, 2014)

Better than OK, I think.


----------



## Civchic (Aug 15, 2014)

I can't wait to try my hand at this - fair season is upon us!  I just have to put up with my husband's eye rolling when the tripod comes along on our date night.  LOL.


----------



## AK47J (Aug 15, 2014)

Civchic said:


> I can't wait to try my hand at this - fair season is upon us!  I just have to put up with my husband's eye rolling when the tripod comes along on our date night.  LOL.



Finding a place to set the tripod that wouldn't be in the way but also get a decent shot was difficult. Also, having someone with you is helpful to prevent other people (kids mostly) from bumping into you or the camera/tripod.


----------

